# Sony Fans Faken Rezensionen auf Amazon



## motte49 (9. Oktober 2014)

Tiefer kann man wohl nicht mehr fallen.
In einem Sony Forum (will jetzt kein link oder sonst was posten) wurde heute öffentlich dazu aufgerufen Forza Horizon 2 bei Amazon mit 1 Stern zu Bewerten. Noch besser aber jeder soll DriveClub 5 Sterne geben.

Wie schlecht ist das bitte? Wie tief kann man sinken bzw wie verzweifelt muss man sein.

Wer also das Game gekauft hat und seine eigene Meinung für andere potenzielle Käufer kundgeben will kann gerne eine Richitge Rezensionen auf Amazon veröffentlichen.

Forza Horizon 2 - Day One Edition - [Xbox One]: Amazon.de: Games

Die sony Fans schreiben sachen wie:


_______

Ich hatte den ersten Teil und hab ihn nach kurzer Zeit wieder verkauft. Jetzt hab ich es nochmal probiert und muss sagen das Grafik Nicht alles ist. Im Grunde ist das hier ein Teil 1 Aufguss in neuer Umgebung. Ich bin enttäuscht und werde das Spiel wieder verkaufen. Uebrigens hab die xbox one variante.

Das einzige was echt gut ist sind die Wetter Effekte. Diese koennte man da es die selbe Grafik Engine ist auch auf FM5 uebertragen.
Wenn man denn wollte.

_____

schlecht wie jedes forza das ich kenn, das Geld kann man sich sparen. Auf ps Vita sieht jedes Spiel deutlich besser aus

_____

Umfang ist recht ok für das Spiel gibt auch Wetter von Beginn an,aber die Grafik ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar so,man weiss das die xbox nicht allzu leistungsstark ist aber das wäre besser gegangen auch bei Open World,die Autos sind verschwommen total eckig erinnern an Ps2 Modelle,sowas darf es im Jahr 2014 nicht geben.Die Bäume sehen aus wie Legofiguren und die zuschauer sind pixeliger als Fifa98 Zuschauer


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ist sowas denn nicht schon gang und gäbe, dass Hater schlechte Bewertungen abgeben?
Ich frage mich, warum Amazon nicht endlich nur echte Käufer die entsprechenden Produkte bewerten lässt.

Aber ob das jetzt so ne Meldung Wert ist? 6 Leute haben das Spiel mit einem Stern bewertet.

Bei Driveclub sind auf Amazon auch sehr viele 1 Stern Bewertungen ohne "verifizierter Kauf"


----------



## cerbero (9. Oktober 2014)

> In einem Sony Forum...



In einem offiziellen von Sony betriebenen Forum/von einem Sonymitarbeiter/von Sony gewollt ... _?_
Sorry, in einem Forum kann man viel schreiben bevor die Mods eingreifen - oder eben nicht.
Und ja, gefakte Bewertungen gibts seit längerem. Wenn man sich nur aus einer Quelle informiert kann man damit angehen.


----------



## CompleteMoron (9. Oktober 2014)

Fanboys gonna fanboy. 
Wo ist das eigentlich nicht so? Kennen wir doch von Call Of Duty vs Battlefield, Nvidia vs AMD und hier halt vom Klassiker XBox vs PlayStation zur Genüge 

Na ja, daneben ist es aber allemal


----------



## stylemongo (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man sich so durchliest was da einige schreiben, nicht nur bei dem Game frag ich mich was bei den Jungs und Mädels schief läuft.....


----------



## Gripschi (9. Oktober 2014)

Ist teils sehr interessant bzw. erheiternd, aber oft auch erschreckend was für Stuß da zusammen kommt.

Parade: Game of Thrones 1 Stern weil es eine Deutsche Syncro hat


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

Nur Leute mit verifiziertem Kauf sollten abstimmen!

Außerdem ist Fora Horizon 2 Driveclub in allen Punkten so und so überlegen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Oktober 2014)

Dass die Menschheit noch lebt .

Jetzt geh ich PS4 und X:O haten, wril mit die Mutti keins kaufen will.


----------



## Soulsnap (9. Oktober 2014)

Naja. Genau aus solchen Gründen sind Kundenbewertungen auch nicht Aussagekräftig. Auf Amazon werden seit je her Bewertungen gefälscht, gekauft und was sonst noch alles geht. Ignorieren.


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nur Leute mit verifiziertem Kauf sollten abstimmen!
> 
> Außerdem ist Fora Horizon 2 Driveclub in allen Punkten so und so überlegen.


 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich dir noch einmal in meinem Leben Recht geben könnte 
Guter Bobi. Weiter so


----------



## N30S (9. Oktober 2014)

Naja wenn man Horizon 2 mit Driveclub vergleicht ist das wohl der einzige Ausweg für die Sony Fanboys


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Oktober 2014)

Das schlimme an Rezensionen ist, dass Leute darauf hören ohne es selbst gezockt zu haben bzw. gesehen zu haben. Auch wenn Spiele, Filme, Zubehör oder Sonstiges schlecht bewertet wird, hat es sich an ein oder anderer Stelle durchaus gelohnt, trotzdem zuzugreifen, auch für Vollpreis. Ich mag z.B. CoD als auch BF und kaufe es mir eigentlich jährlich aufs neue. Auch mochte ich Games wie Timeshift, Singularity und andere und Empfand es nicht als Fehlkauf.

Das dieses virale Marketing eingesetzt wird ist für die medienverseuchte DAU-Landschaft pures Gift, weil sie drauf hören. Daher finde ich Bewertungen von "Gamern" oder "Autoren" über z.B. CoD z.T. mehr als lächerlich, nur weil es angeblich immer das gleiche sein soll. Autoren legen meist wenigstens noch Hand an, aber jeder dumme Kommentar von Leuten die das Game nicht selbst gespielt haben sollte einfach gelöscht werden. Und CoD ist nur ein Beispiel... Gibt zig andere.


----------



## Ahab (10. Oktober 2014)

Sowas passiert immer wieder, eigentlich jedes Mal, wenn die Leute sich derart mit etwas identifizieren, dass es religiöse Züge annimmt. Dann verteidigt jeder seinen Propheten "bis aufs Blut".


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Oktober 2014)

Du willst keine Quellen nennen? Aha sorry aber so kann ja jeder alles behaupten


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Oktober 2014)

Mittlerweile sind es ja schon 7 1-Stern Bewertungen.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Oktober 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind es ja schon 7 1-Stern Bewertungen.


 
Ist doch nichts neues.
Das gibt es bei unzähligen Produkten und solange Amazon und Co das so dulden wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
Ist ein Produkt nicht so wie versprochen oder den Konkurrenten unterlegen, wird halt so versucht Käufer für das eigene Produkt zu gewinnen.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2014)

Sorry aber sowas ist keine User-News.
Mich wundert das hier nicht schon lange geclosed wurde.


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts neues.
> Das gibt es bei unzähligen Produkten und solange Amazon und Co das so dulden wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
> Ist ein Produkt nicht so wie versprochen oder den Konkurrenten unterlegen, wird halt so versucht Käufer für das eigene Produkt zu gewinnen.


 
Ach komm hör doch auf. 7!!! SIEBEN. von der hier angepriesenen Verschwörung der Sony Fanboys seh ich da aber nichts. SIEBEN... Das kann ich an zwei Händen abzählen.
Wobei sich einer anscheinend wirklich Mühe gegeben hat und wohl wirklich das Spiel besitzt. Also sinds nur noch 6.

Diesen Thread sollte man aber wirklichen schließen.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Thread wurde in das entsprechende Unterforum verschoben und wird geschlossen. 

1. Entspricht der Inhalt nicht den User-News-Regeln. Ganze zwei Sätze informieren über das Thema, der Rest ist Meinung. 

2. Fehlt eine Quellenangabe. 

3. Zweifle ich stark, dass die Quelle eine derart starke Verallgemeinerung zulässt, wie sie im Startbeitrag formuliert ist.


----------

